# AD&D Online Chat Based Game Needs Players!!!!



## Triceratops (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi there: I'm running a chat based AD&D 2nd Edition Game. It's really fun but I need at least one or two committed players who can regularly show up Sunday nights 8pm central time for games. 

This is what I can offer you!
1. Really fun npc and inter-player interactions. Roleplaying is a plus and part of the fun in my games.

2. An ongoing exciting adventure path as the group searches for the tomb of a witch-queen in a forbidding wilderness within a sprawling feudal kingdom.

4. Interesting and well put together NPCs.

5. Magical items, magic and monsters that fit within the epic sword and sorcery setting--there's always an interesting story behind a magical item found or a monster encountered.

WE NEED!
- fighters (ranger, paladin and variants acceptable; this is a setting that has chivalry/dark ages background so knights, squires, viking explorers, mercenary soldiers receive advantages)
- clerics (My setting uses a set of interesting deities including three different war gods, a god of knowledge and wisdom, a goddess of desire and fortune, and a god of dreams and travel.)
- rogues (our party thief may or may not be able to commit regularly; we could always use another one)

Contact me by PM or post here to learn more.


----------



## Malicki Silverhair (May 1, 2011)

Interesting concept where will you be playing online?


----------



## lumin (May 4, 2011)

I've only played 1E, but I'd be willing to play as a Thief.  I'm available to play just about any night after 7:00 Eastern.


----------

